# Locust eating egg cartons



## reptolad (Feb 18, 2011)

Does anyone know what I can feed them to stop them eating the egg cartons?


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

what are you feeding them on now??
mine never ate egg cartons.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Any veg you would feed your lizard. They eat the carton when there Is nothing to eat. If I don't notice mine run out, they will nibble the carton until fed again.
Locust eat, constantly, that's why they are so expensive, lol


----------



## reptolad (Feb 18, 2011)

I see, I though they mayhave just been lacking fibre or summit. I haven't noticed if they do it when there's greens in the tank but they have access to bug grub all the time.


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

i chuck a dish of mixed salad leaves in with them every other day. 
plenty of variety is better for them and whatever you are feeding them to.


----------

